# Recommend me some Jazz please



## defchime (Sep 10, 2009)

I often lay awake at night unable to fall asleep, and one night I turned on my zune and started listening to the radio. While flipping through stations I found a classy day jazzy nights channel (classical during the day Jazz at night if you didnt catch that lol). I already knew the huge influence jazz has had on alot of the heavily rhythmic metal bands i listen to, and while listening to it I could almost filter the quiet (frantic aswell) drums, the technical piano, trumpet,etc and hear everything worked into a more technical death metal sound. 

So, anyways im extremely intregued by this genre. but I have absolutely no idea where to begin. im asking if anyone could please name some really technical jazz groups/artists that you think i may be interested in. 

It would be greatly appreciated,
Ben.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 10, 2009)

Django Reinhardt
Al De Meola


Thats all I can think of ATM


----------



## 777 (Sep 10, 2009)

John Coltrane
Wes Montgomery
Cannonball Adderly 
Miles Davis


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 14, 2009)

Charles Mingus
Thelonius Monk
Charlie Parker


----------



## Andii (Sep 14, 2009)

zevious
Zevious on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## November5th (Sep 14, 2009)

Art Tatum-Piano
John Coltrane-Sax
Charlie Parker-Sax
Gonzalo Rubalcaba-Piano
Phil Woods-Sax
Allan Holdsworth-Guitar


Dean


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 14, 2009)

Some jazz musicians that are very highly rated and respected at the music/jazz gymnasium I'm attending. A bit easier on the ear than traditional Jazz IMO.

Joshua Redman (this song is just really groovey awesome jazz):


Brad mehldau (Fantastic pianist):



Esbjörn Svensson (R.I.P. - One of Swedens jazz greats.)



And a classic: Chick Corea - Spain (Live with Colaiuta and Patitucci)



Awesome stuff.


----------



## t3sser4ct (Sep 14, 2009)

Here are some I enjoy that haven't been mentioned. Most of these are free jazz/avant garde, but it's good stuff. I especially recommend Zu, which is more noise rock with jazz influences (especially their older stuff), but they're an awesome band.

Musicians:
John Zorn
Albert Ayler
Anthony Braxton
Micha&#322; Urbaniak
Mats Gustafsson

Bands/projects:
Zu
Nucleus
The Thing
Original Silence
Jaga Jazzist
1980


----------



## robotsatemygma (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm glad someone mentioned Chick Corea. He's pretty technical with his playing. 

I'm huge one these 2 guys, and I call them some of my biggest influences. 

Charlie Hunter: Dude plays a 7 string guitar tuned to something weird. He was using an 8 string, with 3 bass strings and 5 guitar strings, but he recently went back to the 7. He studied under Joe Satch, so you know the guy has some chops. Such an extremely tight and proficient player. Mainly does a funky influenced jazz blend. 

Bill Evans: He's a jazz staple and a huge influence even though he's a pianist. Some of the most interesting chord choices and playing I've heard yet. He can be pretty technical and still make it sound beautiful. 

Charlie Parker: Another jazz staple. Not so "technical" but man, the guy can play his instrument!

Already mentioned but you should check out:

Allen Holdsworth and Al De Meola.


----------



## Seedawakener (Sep 16, 2009)

t3sser4ct said:


> Jaga Jazzist



Super awesome band.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Sep 26, 2009)

there is a lot allready mentioned i like
but here something special, check it out:


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Sep 26, 2009)

This is an AMAZING jazz bassist and pianist. Very Jaco influenced and the groove is fucking BADASS!



And of course, there's no sense in mentioning Jazz without the jazz god herself- HIROMI!


----------



## Luuk (Sep 26, 2009)

Avishai Cohen is so awesome.. Thanks for posting dudes!


----------



## hufschmid (Sep 26, 2009)

Strange that nobody mentioned the great Jimmy Bruno yet...


----------



## defchime (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone...i would like to give you all positive rep for recommending such great artists, but it doesnt let me.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Sep 26, 2009)

Mahavishnu Orchestra


----------



## Cynic (Sep 27, 2009)

AngelVivaldi said:


> This is an AMAZING jazz bassist and pianist. Very Jaco influenced and the groove is fucking BADASS!
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, there's no sense in mentioning Jazz without the jazz god herself- HIROMI!




Please tell me where I can download Hiromi's albums.


----------



## yingmin (Sep 27, 2009)

Thelonious Monk
Ornette Coleman
Joe Pass
Kenny Drew
John Coltrane
Benny Goodman Sextet (with Charlie Christian and Lionel Hampton)
John Coltrane
Django Reinhardt
Charles Mingus


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 27, 2009)

One of my fav guitarist
Stanley Jordan



Awlays Awesome Chick corea


Also kinda



gordion knot


spiral architect

Spastic Ink


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 1, 2009)

Have to through in a recommendation for a friend's band, "the Bruce Middle Group."
The Universal Moment on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*brucemiddlegroup

*Wes Montgomery is another one I'd recommend checking out, too.

Let me also add Chad Wackerman to the list of folks to check out, too. (Listening to him as I type.)


----------



## t3sser4ct (Oct 1, 2009)

1980. I mentioned these guys before, but I feel like I need to do it again. They remind me of Jaga Jazzist, but with Meshuggah influence.They're only working on their second album, so they don't have much exposure, and I think the guitars on their first album could've been mixed slightly better, but I have a feeling they're going to be huge (relatively). Check them out.

MySpace: 1980 on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 4, 2009)

Mike Stern


----------



## FretWizard88 (Nov 5, 2009)

Look up Greg Howe, Victor Wooten, and Dennis Chambers "EXTRACTION" album. This is honestly one of the best Jazz Fusion albums I have ever heard.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 12, 2009)

George Benson


----------

